# Keo cleat memory tab & shoes



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Who sells shoes that the "memory tab" for the Keo cleat will work on? I like the idea of not having to worry about your cleat set up if this tab would turn around and keep it locked into where it was when replacing your cleats.
Also, has anyone though about tapping the bottom of your show and making your own setup? Just wondering if it would be worth it?

I'm debating between speedplay and Keo's for new pedals.

Thanks,
-Pete


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

onrhodes said:


> Who sells shoes that the "memory tab" for the Keo cleat will work on? I like the idea of not having to worry about your cleat set up if this tab would turn around and keep it locked into where it was when replacing your cleats.
> Also, has anyone though about tapping the bottom of your show and making your own setup? Just wondering if it would be worth it?
> 
> I'm debating between speedplay and Keo's for new pedals.
> ...


Here's a list of the brands currently compatible with the Memory Clip:
Cannondale (high end)
Chain (carbon soles)
Diadora (carbon soles)
DMT (carbon soles)
Gaerne (carbon soles)
Northwave (carbon soles '08)
Sidi

...more are on the way.

*[email protected]*


----------

